# CANADIANS: want to adopt a cull?



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

This is NOT an official adoption thread; I just wanted to start it now to gauge interest.

I'm working with a breeder who's interested in adopting out some of the healthy non-sale-quality fish from his next spawn, who would otherwise be culled. The adopting-out won't happen until late this year/early next year due to the fact that he's just finishing up two spawns, but I'm looking to gauge an interest to see if it's viable.

A general overview:

- You have to live in Canada, or at the very least have a location in Canada to which your fish can be shipped (as the breeder and I are Canadian-- the biggest reason we wanted to try this is because it's more difficult, in my experience, to find Canadian breeders, and even more difficult to find breeders who want to adopt out culls, for those of you bleeding-hearts who are into adoptions).

- These fish will be FREE except for SHIPPING COSTS. If it's enormously expensive to ship to your area, we might be able to work something out.

- However, the evident catch: these fish are culls. We will only be adopting out fish when it's humane to do so, and when we believe they can live a quality life, so you won't be getting anything on the brink of death. HOWEVER, as they are culls and non-sale-quality, they may have cosmetic issues, such as fin defects. They may also have HEALTH issues, such as chronic SBD, spine abnormalities, or vision problems. We will always specify why the fish was a potential cull to the best of our ability, so you'll be able to pick a fish whose needs are suited to your capabilities.

- The breeder has specified that these fish can only be adopted if you have NO INTENTION WHATSOEVER of breeding them. I think that goes without saying.

Anyway, now that the messy rule stuff is out of the way-- would any of my fellow Canadians be interested in this? You don't have to sign a contract or anything, I just want to get an idea of how many we'll be able to adopt out.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't be the US?


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

If you've got a transhipper, sure, maybe we could figure it out! I've never dealt with cross-border shipping but I'd be willing to try.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Nevermind, it will probably be too expensive. :c


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

possibly... depending on the health mostly. I'd be after females I could add to my sorority. That alone requires a certain level of "healthyness".

Oh, and of course shipping.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm curious as to what type they are.. HMs no, plakat probably. Or some girls either way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm interested! Very interested 
It doesn't matter to me what tail type they are,but I'd love to have a few. I've always want to adopt a cull betta.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Id be interested !


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i may be interested!


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Fantastic! 

@Silverfang: I expect there'll be fish with issues that are only cosmetic, so if you'd like a girl with some weirdo fins I'm sure we could accommodate that.  We're going to try very hard to specify why exactly the fish was a potential cull for every adoptee, so you'll be able to pick a fish that's right for you. There's a possibility we might also be actually SELLING a few fish, too-- I'm getting six HMPK females from his last spawn at a reduced price, and they're perfectly healthy but he had a harder time selling the girls than he did with the boys, just because, you know, this is Canada.

@Olympia: I believe they'll either be plakats or deltas-- he hasn't picked the pair yet, but he's set on doing a spawn as soon as the little ones from his last spawn are old enough to sell.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I do like plakat....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Would you be willing to share this person's info? Im going to be setting up a sorority tank in the next month or so and am hoping for some female siblings...


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure, not a problem! I'll PM you his email address. He currently has a spawn that's three months old, so that might work for your sorority timeline.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just post when you know the tail types/colours available.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Im for sure in! Let me know!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

So for anyone who was waiting on more info: I got to meet the breeder in person yesterday, and he's a wonderful guy.  It's always a little strange meeting people who you've only ever talked to via email and know very little about, but luckily he was really great-- he's just a bit older than me (ie. just going into college), and he's been breeding for four years now. He showed me my girls and then showed me around his breeding room while he was getting them ready for travel, which was a lot of fun. (BABY FISH. Okay, as someone who's never actually seen a baby betta in person, much less HUNDREDS OF THEM, it was neat.)

Currently he's got two spawns that are still very very little-- one is under a month, and the other was just hatched last week. I don't know their colours, but they're both plakat spawns-- as they grow out he's going to keep me updated, and I'll in turn keep you all updated. The number of people who confirm they'd like to adopt will probably determine the number of culls he saves for me (and obviously I'm considering one or two of my own, buuut ).

And for anyone who's interested in actually buying non-cull fish: he also introduced me to the parents of his next spawn, two absolutely STUNNING super-blue plakats. Seriously, these fish were amazing. (I might've actually drooled a bit). He won't be spawning them for a little while, but oh my god, believe me, if the parents are any indication he's going to be selling off some lookers.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice! Where are you guys at? I'm hiding in AB lol


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

We're in southern Ontario! (He's in Mississauga, I'm in Burlington.) Just, you know, a little while away from Alberta. 

Once he gives me the culls I'll be handling shipping though, as I really doubt there'll be many people who are local and interested in adopting. I know shipping prices can get rather steep, though, so I'm trying to figure something out for that-- I might be willing to cover part of the cost if it's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

All three of us are in ontario. 

He is a very nice guy, I've been chatting with him today through email. One of his spawn is plakat fighters, not sure what the younger one is. I am hopefully getting some females for my sorority from him. Very reasonable prices!


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yes, we've got you here too!  Thanks for the info-- I was kind of, you know, starry-eyed over all the tiny little fishies, so I completely forgot to ask what type they were.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

haha! I would be too, so cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah it is 40 to 50 shipping in summer and up to or more than 60 in winter... I got a few shipped to me from ontario LOL.


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got a few resources for money-collecting-- mostly, you know, bleeding hearts like myself who are more than willing to chip in a few bucks to help give a betta a good home. (Plus there might be a few of that type here on the forum, it wouldn't surprise me. ) Hopefully I should be able to do some shipping before winter hits-- I know $50 is really expensive, but depending on how absolutely broke any potential adopters are, I can cover some of that, and I'll probably start a donation pool at some point.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no idea how much shipping will be here... but it usually sucks. Newfoundland, can't get further east.

What kinds and what colours? Any chance.... of Mustard Gas? *swoon*


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I would probably pay for Priority shipping.... and as Silverfang mentioned before, what are the colours like? What were the parents colours?


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

The fighter spawn he mentioned is greens and red/blue mixes, I believe-- and actually I've just found out his youngest spawn IS the super-blues, so you know, probably no mustard gases, but still some pretty awesome colours. They'll be ready in a few months.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

FIGHTERS?!
But $50 shipping?! O-O
What town in Ontario? I'm dying here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

He's in Mississauga, I'm in Burlington.  (yeah, lordy, I had no idea shipping in Canada was so expensive!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I see people charging 6 dollars to maybee 25 in usa LOL. Darn canada :lol: 

Ooo mustard gas... I saw one in the store and he jumped out of his bowl. But... No veiltail breeding for me


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the shipping flat to anywhere? I'm only like, 2.5 hours away from Mississauga, might be less. I'm pretty interested in some plakat, and a few months is a great time frame for me to get another tank and be ready for em.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Can you find out what Priority shipping is?


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

If you guys could give me postal codes I can probably figure out shipping costs! (I'm sort of learning about this as I go, haha-- I know how to PACKAGE a fish but the post office is stupidly confusing.)


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

olympia when I guesstimated priority from missisauga to kitchener it was about $30
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Canada post has quotes if you know box dimensions and all. Luckily I got a scale that measures grams and up... So it is easier to guesstimate :lol:


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be interested I live in Kitchener so Mississauga isn't that far


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

@Sena, I'm just trying to guesstimate how much a betta with all the shipping material would weigh (as I have yet to actually pack one up for shipping, haha).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god
Silverfang and I can split shipping. I want a super blue culled PK!!! Next to mustard gas I love these guys the best. My bf couldn't even get mad at me bc we would be adopting a fish in need  My postal code is A1C 3B4. I'm in the same city (and close enough proximity) to Silverfang. I'm all about this deal


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

VictorP said:


> I'd be interested I live in Kitchener so Mississauga isn't that far


 yay another kitchener person


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Postal code: V2R5M9


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, seems fair. I may want a sorority from you.

Will your friend also have breeding quality fish? (for a price obviously).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

THAT is a good question lol. I'll be noting canadian breeders


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all! Just an update on estimating shipping costs: later this week my sister and I are going to put together an actual 100%-filled-and-taped package, partly to practice how we'll be sending out the fish but MOSTLY to see exactly how much it's going to weigh (with the additional few grams the fish itself will provide). From there we'll be able to give you guys some fairly precise estimates. 

To those who are asking about multiples-- YES, this is totally an option, and I totally encourage anyone who lives near to each other to split shipping costs and buy multiples. (Plus I'm a sap and I'd love to see more culls go to good homes!)

@Olypmia and @Sena, yes, he does, and part of the reason he's so into this is because the Canadian market can be kind of thin at times.  He sells at about $30 a pair for breeding quality, I believe. However, he also sells batches at lower prices-- for example, I got seven ladies from him for $35, and they're all in my sorority now. The batches are discounted because they don't have any health problems or deformities, so they're not culls, but they're not top-dollar fish (ie. poor colouration, tail doesn't spread enough, etc.) and would be hard to sell otherwise. So yes, he's also interested in selling marketable fish too!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I find paying 50 shipping for one fish sucks but having 3-5 or more is best. 

35 a pair is a good and fair price. I will be doing decent quality breeding here that will be pretty dang good prices for healthy fish :lol: see how well that goes.


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry guys! A whole mess of family stuff came up this week (and my sorority tank may or may not have caught ich)-- I'll be getting together that fake shipping package and giving people estimates as soon as everything blows over. (Didn't want you all to think I'd disappeared!)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha dont worry pretty sure we all know life happens


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Any updates on this?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

does this breeder happen to be TheDarkPlakat on youtube?
He is selling the super-blues if it is :lol:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

definitely interested in some females that would otherwise be culled!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

id be interested if conditions are right. they're not complicated, its just i dont have any space for more betta atm. i plan to get a PK whenever i have a vacancy ie 5 fish maximum. no local shops carry PK except 1 lps that has female PK that are a blue/red or purplish mix. the shops here rarely if never have PK.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

yu


BettaHeart said:


> does this breeder happen to be TheDarkPlakat on youtube?
> He is selling the super-blues if it is :lol:


Yup that's him


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

starrlamia said:


> yu
> 
> Yup that's him




he has some awesome hmpk's ... im getting three from him :-D
but if hes giving out culls as well Heck Im all for it:-D:lol:


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i'd also most likely be able to adopt one. i definately have no intention of breeding. All I have are males. lol


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

*hey*

hey guys see that you're talking about me im assuming o-o!:-D haha. If you are I am posting some pictures of my stocks if i have culls I will give them to Jessica for her to ship over to you guys.

Thank you!,



Steven.T
BettaFx


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I'm curious as to what type they are.. HMs no, plakat probably. Or some girls either way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I breed hmpk, pks and in future Hm's


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Is the shipping flat to anywhere? I'm only like, 2.5 hours away from Mississauga, might be less. I'm pretty interested in some plakat, and a few months is a great time frame for me to get another tank and be ready for em.


if you want to save time instead of having her ship it over you can stop by and pickup some culls if I have any available.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> Would you be willing to share this person's info? Im going to be setting up a sorority tank in the next month or so and am hoping for some female siblings...


Hi,
i've been interested in bettas since I was a kid. I started breeding back in 2009 but failed the first time and gave up. I later came back to the hobby in 2011 and decided to be more serious about it and having everything sorted out.

-I now breed plakats, and hmpk

I have plakat fighters a few culls.
I have another super blue hmpk spawn with another show quality Super Red hmpk spawn
Expect them to be ready in 3 months. 

My prices vary depending on quality. I will not sell sick fish. Culls are only given if they meet my standards. Broken spine, for example will not do. Just like any breeder I am skeptical of giving away any culls. This is my responsibility to keep the hobby healthy and growing and not have anyone breed pet store quality fish. 

Usually a pair is $20-30
at the moment my super blue, royal blue, steel blue hmpk females are $8 each.

current plakat fighters are- $5 females $10-15 males 

-now you guys know more about me I hope you can give your trust to Underdebate.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

AHAHA!!! good to see you here :-D 

I cannot stress enough how Excited I am for my babies to come in :-D :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait, so how much for a superblue male? Just one? to Newfoundland?


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> Wait, so how much for a superblue male? Just one? to Newfoundland?


I wont be spamming on this thread ahaha because it's related to culls so if you want to know price ive already possted a thread that you can see!=]! sorry about trouble or pm me and i will message privately.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> AHAHA!!! good to see you here :-D
> 
> I cannot stress enough how Excited I am for my babies to come in :-D :lol:



yes! i'm here thank you! 

ahaha I hope they arrive safely!
BettaFx,


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait you are thedarkplakat I want a fish from you so bad BettaFx I have a green female plakat and would love a nice male for her!!! Do you have anything right now?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

these are some of what he is selling
http://youtu.be/g3Eq53ZUY9E


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Wait you are thedarkplakat I want a fish from you so bad BettaFx I have a green female plakat and would love a nice male for her!!! Do you have anything right now?


yes I am thedarkplakat! It's a pleasure to have people who viewed my videos before!

-do actually... but please pm me for any business related or post on my thread^^! thank you!


----------



## resh2rei (Oct 29, 2012)

Im interested!


----------



## BlueMoonBetta (Apr 25, 2013)

Count Me In!


----------

